# Visa for Self-Employed (online work)



## Justing (Aug 22, 2009)

Need some advice about best (and easiest approach) to Visa to live in Spain. Here's the situation. I'm self-employed with an online marketing/tech business I can operate from anywhere. It's based in the US, but that's just a mailing address and phone number. 

I've read the Visa for self-employed is complicated and geared more towards "new" businesses. This would be an existing business looking to expand. I could open up an office or start a whole new company in Spain. Basically I'd just assign new clients to the Spain company. I realize I'm very fortunate compared to most wanting to live in another country.

For the forum trolls  .... clients are US based and have no issue where I am located. I also have no issues with the taxes in Spain.

Any advice would be appreciate!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Justing said:


> Need some advice about best (and easiest approach) to Visa to live in Spain. Here's the situation. I'm self-employed with an online marketing/tech business I can operate from anywhere. It's based in the US, but that's just a mailing address and phone number.
> 
> I've read the Visa for self-employed is complicated and geared more towards "new" businesses. This would be an existing business looking to expand. I could open up an office or start a whole new company in Spain. Basically I'd just assign new clients to the Spain company. I realize I'm very fortunate compared to most wanting to live in another country.
> 
> ...


I see that you have an American Mexican background so odds are that you speak Spanish. If so, you're best to get in touch with the authorities directly and ask them.
Here's a link to send a question to the seguridad social
http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=3


----------



## Justing (Aug 22, 2009)

Opps forgot to change that. I was just in Mexico trying out living there... I know enough Spanish to get around, but not for anything like this. Yet learning more everyday!


----------

